# 2nd leg of CDX.........



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Jetta and I went for our 2nd leg for her CDX and she took 1st place with a 192. I am so proud of her, she did very very well. We have been working hard and it paid off today. Out of 13 dogs only 2 qualified. The judge made some very nice comments about Jetta. I especially liked this one comment " Ist place goes to the very nice working dog #40"

Here is a pic of us. I only have one other pic of Jetta and together. I look like I had a few to drink but I don't care I glad to have a nice pic of my girl and Jetta looks great.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG you two!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

WooHoo Way to go


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow great job both of you, that is excellent!!!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Great work!

Christine


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Denise and Jetta... that's awesome!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Denise that is awesome!! I wish I was there to watch you guys. I love watching you and Jetta work together!! You guys are awesome! Congrats to you both


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice job. WTG Denise and Jetta!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats to you both and what a wonderful photo! Upwards and onwards from here!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Fantastic! 192? Wow! Jetta is beautiful - love those sables.


----------



## kth1030 (Jan 11, 2008)

good job. 192 wow!! she is a good looking dog


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Denise - WAY TO GO! We earned the first leg on Suka's CDX last year, and I think 192 in Open is a **** fine score! We do 99% agility, so I'm happy to take her in the Obedience ring once a year...and we ain't scorin' 192, I'll tell ya! You go girl!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Denise and Jetta!! 

I'm sure you'll have your third leg and new title soon!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Wooooohoooo!!!! I promise to upload the video this week... I had to pleasure to be there to watch!!! Jetta is SUCH A nice dog!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for everyone nice comments. Jetta is a one of a kind dog and I love her to death. We had to do alot of retraining and she always gives 100% no matter what we do together. We lost 5 points for heeling because I taught her to heel close and that is soooo hard to fix.
The rest of the points were of course my fault so I need to work a bit harder. Nerves get the best of me but it is getting better.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats again Denise and Jetta!!







You most certainly deserve a first place. You are a wonderful team.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

Great scores!

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

that's great!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow another Open brag!!! Lots this weekend! 

Congrats to you guys!!!!


----------

